# Social Groups



## Krummhorn

I have re-enabled some bbCode features within the Social Groups.

I do this with great reluctance as there is a problem with the software that still needs to be fixed, but that appears to be on the bottom of the list.

So ... feel free to use the bbCode once again ... BUT ... *ANY ABUSE of the bbCoding by posting and then deleting or hiding text will result in that member or members losing their Social Group privileges. 

*Use the Social Groups for what they were intended. *
*


----------



## Dim7

Krummhorn said:


> *ANY ABUSE of the bbCoding by posting and then deleting or hiding text will result in that member or members losing their Social Group privileges.
> *


*

Deleting anything does not seem to be possible anyway, as editing is still not allowed... unless I've been given special treatment?*


----------



## sospiro

Krummhorn said:


> I have re-enabled some bbCode features within the Social Groups.
> 
> I do this with great reluctance as there is a problem with the software that still needs to be fixed, but that appears to be on the bottom of the list.
> 
> So ... feel free to use the bbCode once again ... BUT ... *ANY ABUSE of the bbCoding by posting and then deleting or hiding text will result in that member or members losing their Social Group privileges.
> 
> *Use the Social Groups for what they were intended. *
> *


Thank you and yes I will.


----------



## Krummhorn

Dim7 said:


> Deleting anything does not seem to be possible anyway, as editing is still not allowed... unless I've been given special treatment?





Krummhorn said:


> I have re-enabled some bbCode features within the Social Groups.


Please note the words above "some bbCode features". Editing was not re-enabled at this time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Play nice kids
011011000110100101110110011001010010000001101100011011110110111001100111001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110000011100100110111101110011011100000110010101110010


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Hi, 
I just wanted to post something here to feel special. 
Thanks


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to post something here to feel special.
> Thanks


Poor you, wanna talk about it, join a social group.


----------

